
Ask HN: Secondary Market for Datacenter Equipment? - michaelxia
If I run a datacenter, where do I go to sell my equipment after a year or two?  They&#x27;re still useful and valuable, just a little dusty!
======
mikecarlton
The classic in the valley is
[https://www.recurrent.com/](https://www.recurrent.com/)

